# Chemical pregnancy!!



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies, not really 100% but i think i may of had a chemical pregnancy as i've just had two big blobs which looked like clots to me, never had it before, definitely not big like this anywayz!!!....make sence really, all the bad pains i was getting, being 2 weeks late, bad headache(still got it) feeling sleepy and getting the lines in most of all my IC and faint clearblue +..now this. but hey nothing i can do now is there. told my OH he just said will make sure we get it right for next month..bless him. but now i cant sleep as i feel a little numb at seeing the blood clots. it was really big you know really has frown me. :wacko:

has anyone had one and did you take anything after to help? will ovulation be ok next month?

still getting light pains on the left is that normal too? 

thanks for reading :hugs: x


----------



## aviolet

I think the pains are normal, basically taking place of your period pain :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. any kind of pain killer you typically use may help, ibuprofen never fails me unless it is severe like labor pains. I'm not sure about the ovulation question, my guess is possibly, but perhaps it depends on exactly how far along you were, it may be slightly delayed, and your next period may be slightly heavier. sorry I couldn't be of much help, but hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## shortnslow

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had a chemical the month before I got pregnant with this one. I got a positive test and was so ecstatic. We had been trying for 7 months and the baby would have been due the same day as the baby I miscarried in 2006. 4 days later I started bleeding and clotting. It all happened naturally, I didn't even mention it to my doctor. I was emotionally devastated though and I cried and cried.

The next month we only did it once as we were really busy. I started bleeding and thought my period was coming. It lasted one day and I waited 2 days before testing again. I tested and to my surprise was pregnant. I was happy but nervous the same thing would happen. Sure enough I started bleeding around 5 weeks 6 days of pregnancy and bled for 5 days, lightly but enough to make me think it was happening again. I went to the doctors and to my surprise there was my baby with a heartbeat and I am now 15 weeks.

Sometimes bleeding does happen in pregnancy and sometimes it isn't the worse. Hopefully this is the case for you but if it does turn out to be a chemical, I wanted you to at least know you can get pregnant right away. :hugs:


----------



## CARNAT22

Sorry to hear this OP.

I had a chemical pregnancy this weekend - lots of "experts" say it is just liek a period BUT there was no mistaking that this was not a normal period.

I had heavy bleeding, cramping (so bad I had to take pain killers). Having hasd a M/C back in May I knew this wasn't the "same" thing but I'd seen the damn positive result, I'd looked at it 50 times a day so I know I was actually pregnant.

From what I have read it seems that after CP your cycle does go back quite quickly and we've decided as soon as we are able we'll TTC again.

A chemical pregnancy is still a loss hun

xxxxxxxx


----------



## bes_

So sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## KateC

Hi hon. I've had a chemical pregnancy, too. The cramping and clots are normal. You can take some ibprufen to help with the pain of the cramps. You can also try a hot water bottle on your abdomen.

Best wishes to you. I hope that you get pregnant with a healthy, sticky baby soon!

Love and strength.


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks ladies for all your kind words :)

will be just glad when this af has stops so i can just get on with things...even though its a chemical it still has made me feel alittle down and gutted. 

Hopefully next month will be a good month.

Thanks again for all your love and kind words xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Omg you're TTC? How awesome :) I'm so sorry for your chemical. I've had a few chemicals and they were like that... I had a + pregnancy test, but AF came and there were bunches of clots :(


----------



## babydeabreu

Nicoleoleole said:


> Omg you're TTC? How awesome :) I'm so sorry for your chemical. I've had a few chemicals and they were like that... I had a + pregnancy test, but AF came and there were bunches of clots :(

Hey stranger :)

Yup i'm ttc, have been for about 4 months now. I had too really big clots so i new it was definitely a chemical, gutted but its just one of them things :wacko:

How long you been ttc for hun? how cool would it be if our next little ones was as close together as our first ones were :)

Sorry to hear about your chemicals hun, Hope you have been well :hugs:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

babydeabreu said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> Omg you're TTC? How awesome :) I'm so sorry for your chemical. I've had a few chemicals and they were like that... I had a + pregnancy test, but AF came and there were bunches of clots :(
> 
> Hey stranger :)
> 
> Yup i'm ttc, have been for about 4 months now. I had too really big clots so i new it was definitely a chemical, gutted but its just one of them things :wacko:
> 
> How long you been ttc for hun? how cool would it be if our next little ones was as close together as our first ones were :)
> 
> Sorry to hear about your chemicals hun, Hope you have been well :hugs:Click to expand...

This is cycle #5, and have been trying since April. 11dpo and looks like AF mint be coming. I've also had 2 chemicals while trying thus time.
It'd be so great if we got pregnant around the same time :) Are you taking anything? I'm taking soy, but next cycle, I'm upping it to a higher dosage.


----------



## babydeabreu

> This is cycle #5, and have been trying since April. 11dpo and looks like AF mint be coming. I've also had 2 chemicals while trying thus time.
> It'd be so great if we got pregnant around the same time :) Are you taking anything? I'm taking soy, but next cycle, I'm upping it to a higher dosage.


jeaz i hope this time round everything will be fine for you. its a horrible thing to happen. 

I was trying before but because i was still breastfeeding full time(using nothing else but breastmilk) the doctors told me it was messing with my cycle, and if i wanted to full pregnant again then i should cut down on his feeds. so now that he's almost 14months old i have slowly started to reduce his feeds giving him breast as well as fullfat cow milks. which has helped my cycle go back to normal, hopefully next month will be a much better month where i will have no problems or mc!! 

I'm only taking folic acid/Pregnacare as that was all i used with andreas, so hopeing it will do the same for this one :)

How you finding the soy? ive heard some mix reviews some good and some bad?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

babydeabreu said:


> This is cycle #5, and have been trying since April. 11dpo and looks like AF mint be coming. I've also had 2 chemicals while trying thus time.
> It'd be so great if we got pregnant around the same time :) Are you taking anything? I'm taking soy, but next cycle, I'm upping it to a higher dosage.
> 
> 
> jeaz i hope this time round everything will be fine for you. its a horrible thing to happen.
> 
> I was trying before but because i was still breastfeeding full time(using nothing else but breastmilk) the doctors told me it was messing with my cycle, and if i wanted to full pregnant again then i should cut down on his feeds. so now that he's almost 14months old i have slowly started to reduce his feeds giving him breast as well as fullfat cow milks. which has helped my cycle go back to normal, hopefully next month will be a much better month where i will have no problems or mc!!
> 
> I'm only taking folic acid/Pregnacare as that was all i used with andreas, so hopeing it will do the same for this one :)
> 
> How you finding the soy? ive heard some mix reviews some good and some bad?Click to expand...

We're still breastfeeding every 2 hours :rofl: Once my cycles came back at 10 months, they just went super regular. She also cuts back on nursing when I'm about to ovulate. It's actually pretty cool!

I love the soy. But I was only taking 100mg/day CD5 - 9. I hope to up it to 200mg/day CD1 - 5. I was scared it was going to drop my milk, but I don't have anything to lose now... she's 15 months and can eat loads of solids when she really wants to and DH is deploying in a couple months, so these last few months need to count!

Ohhh, it would be so awesome to get pregnant together :D


----------



## babydeabreu

every 2 hours jeazz..i wish i could do it that often..andreas gets breast 4 times aday and the rest is cows. still alot, but it used to be 8 so its half of what he used to get. my cycle was all over the place..but since ive cut down its good every month!! which is helping my ovulate around the same time each month. hopefully this chemical wouldnt of messed up my cycle to much. 

wheres DH going to? how long for? jeazz i hope the next couple of months really do help you sweet. hope hes not going for to long either :hugs:


its so exciting that everyone who i was ttc with last time are now starting to try again and now just found out you are too, fantastic. I'll add you so i can stalk how your getting on :)


----------



## Nicoleoleole

babydeabreu said:


> every 2 hours jeazz..i wish i could do it that often..andreas gets breast 4 times aday and the rest is cows. still alot, but it used to be 8 so its half of what he used to get. my cycle was all over the place..but since ive cut down its good every month!! which is helping my ovulate around the same time each month. hopefully this chemical wouldnt of messed up my cycle to much.
> 
> wheres DH going to? how long for? jeazz i hope the next couple of months really do help you sweet. hope hes not going for to long either :hugs:
> 
> 
> its so exciting that everyone who i was ttc with last time are now starting to try again and now just found out you are too, fantastic. I'll add you so i can stalk how your getting on :)

lol I can't say where he's going online :p it's a secret! But it's for a year I think. So, depending on if I ovulated early or not, w might have 2 cycles after this?

I'm excited too-- but pretty much all of my other ttc friends are pregnant. It's pretty cool... Hope to join the sometime. Do you have a journal?


----------



## babydeabreu

oh my a year..can he come home weekends or one weekends in 3 months? or will you not see him for a whole year?? i hope you can catch eggy before he goes hun i really do :) 

yeah i have a journal 

its ..https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/546985-baby-deabreu-number-2-my-journal-125.html

pop in sometime be nice to see you :) xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

babydeabreu said:


> oh my a year..can he come home weekends or one weekends in 3 months? or will you not see him for a whole year?? i hope you can catch eggy before he goes hun i really do :)
> 
> yeah i have a journal
> 
> its ..https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/546985-baby-deabreu-number-2-my-journal-125.html
> 
> pop in sometime be nice to see you :) xx

It's overseas. He might come back in 6 months for a few days or something. Nothing is certain right now :/

And I'll go right now to your journal :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Nicoleoleole said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> oh my a year..can he come home weekends or one weekends in 3 months? or will you not see him for a whole year?? i hope you can catch eggy before he goes hun i really do :)
> 
> yeah i have a journal
> 
> its ..https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/546985-baby-deabreu-number-2-my-journal-125.html
> 
> pop in sometime be nice to see you :) xx
> 
> It's overseas. He might come back in 6 months for a few days or something. Nothing is certain right now :/
> 
> And I'll go right now to your journal :)Click to expand...

Lets hope he can see you more in 6 months than just for couple of days :hugs: 

anywayz thanks for your support in here, even though its not nice, its alot easier knowing your not alone in these kind of things xx


----------

